# my new project skiff



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome aboard  
Must have Pics, We all love boat porn here


----------



## marshnole11 (Apr 23, 2009)

having technical difficulties


----------



## marshnole11 (Apr 23, 2009)

fixed


----------



## marshnole11 (Apr 23, 2009)

more


----------



## marshnole11 (Apr 23, 2009)

one more


----------



## CatchBravo (Nov 21, 2009)

Going to have alot of room to work with on this boat should be really fun looking foward to seeing more pictures during the process ;D


----------



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

Cool.
What're you plans...
CenterConsole... Tiller... or SideConsole...


----------



## marshnole11 (Apr 23, 2009)

tiller, probably put a cooler/box in the center w a grab bar.


----------



## bostick29412 (Apr 17, 2009)

$50 - You can't beat that deal and it looks like a good project hull to me.


----------



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

> $50 - You can't beat that deal and it looks like a good project hull to me.


heck no. 
It'll cost more to tag and title it...
That guy was givin' it away! 

You got a deal marshnole!


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

> > $50 - You can't beat that deal and it looks like a good project hull to me.
> 
> 
> heck no.
> ...


Heck yeah...looks like a good deal...also shouldn't have too much wood to replace...kind of like my boat...no stringers to worry about rot and such...strip it out and do it back proper...nice find!


----------



## marshnole11 (Apr 23, 2009)

the only wood needed to be replaced is the transom. Im going to glue to 1/2 inch pieces of ply together for that.


----------



## dphil33843 (Oct 1, 2008)

looks like a lot of fun man...i wish i had the patience for something like that lol


----------



## marshnole11 (Apr 23, 2009)

gutted the boat and removed the transom before work today, pictures to follow tonight.


----------



## floridanative1028 (May 30, 2009)

Kind of reminds me of the boat I'm working on right now but mine is 14' x 54".  Its a sick little hull that should get the job done.  I have basically the same layout plan that you are talking about so maybe looking at mine will help motivate you.  I'm using 2 pieces of 3/4" laminated together for the transom, 3/4" for the bulkheads, and 1/2" for the decks.


----------



## marshnole11 (Apr 23, 2009)

nice lookin skiff, wish mine were a little bigger. 

here is the boat gutted


----------



## floridanative1028 (May 30, 2009)

I'll bet it feels better to have all of that crap out of there. Not to mention you got to exfoliate with rare poly resin crystals. Can't beat that!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

hey do you or anyone else know the make model or manufacture of that boat? i have the same hull and am curious as to what it is... :


----------



## marshnole11 (Apr 23, 2009)

wish i knew, The title says 1971 13 foot skiff, thats it.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

your gonna love the boat when you done. i put fron and rear decks in mine.. and a million other things.. i just joined the site so pics are coming soon. oh yea the boat actually is a dry riding boat thanks to the lapstrake lines on the side. oh and expect zero hullslap ;D


----------



## marshnole11 (Apr 23, 2009)

did you put the decks on the top lip of the boat or did you recess them down inside the hull a bit? thats the dilemma im trying to decide on.


----------



## floridanative1028 (May 30, 2009)

Mine is a Seaking and its the same exact hull as yours except its a foot bigger. The only way I know this is through an ebay ad my brother saw a year ago but I haven't been able to find anymore information.

Just look at the bow shot and you'll see the resemblance.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

marshnole. i put the bowdeck flush with the top of the boat with a bulkhead for the stereo and trolling motor battery and the rear deck on the second line in the boat. and made the transom strait across instead of the way it came where it goes to 15 in in the middle then eighteen on the sides.. now its just eighteen inches tall all the way across and i put a jackplate on it cuz i have a fifteen inch shaft 25hp yamaha.   and i turned the middle bech seat into a huge livewell lol


----------



## marshnole11 (Apr 23, 2009)

what thickness ply did you end up using? I am thinking 3/8 for the false floor and decks and 1/4 for the bulkheads with a toe going around the inside of all the bulkheads and the top area of the boat


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

3/8" will be enough if you are fiberglassing the deck.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

lol well i went overboard and used 3/4 fot the decks and 1/2 for the bulkheads.. at least three layers of glass on all sides.. a little ocd. but i dont have a false floor.


----------



## floridanative1028 (May 30, 2009)

Cut Runner I did the opposite of you and used 1/2" for the main deck in the cockpit and 3/4" for the bulkheads. I am going to use 3/8" for the deck cap just to keep the center of gravity lower.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

thats cool. are those pics the latest on the progress? i live in stuart but work down in palm beach. if you ever need any help or ideas just let me know


----------



## floridanative1028 (May 30, 2009)

Yeah thats the latest progress other than the under gunwale rod holders that I added yesterday. I haven't had a full day to work on it in a good while so I've just been getting a little done here and there when I get off work or have some free time. What I would like to know from someone whose finished that I have been wondering ever since I got her... Is she tippy?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

well it is a rounded hull.. but its really not that bad. when im standing on the floor its like land but on the rear deck its rele stable too.. but the front deck is a little tippy. but if you take a wide footstance its ok. as long as you and your partner have good balance an your light on your feet youll b good. if you wana go fishin with me sometime let me know.


----------

